# تراب الذهب ......



## الهـــــــــــزيم (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 



الموضوع أخواني الأعزاء أنه يوجد لدي تراب يحتوي على كمية من الذهب وقد جائني بعض النصابين الآفارقة بمادة معينة شفافة توضع على هذا التراب ثم يقلب فيتجمع الذهب مع بعضه البعض مكونا في بعض الأحيان قطع ذهبية صغير و بعض الأحيان كرات ذهبية صغير مدعين بأنها مادة تجلب الشباب للجن ويقوم الجن بجلب الذهب كتعويض لها 

طبعا كلها خزعبلات ....


المطلوب معرفة ماهي هذي المادة ؟؟

أو طريقة بسيطة يمكنني خلالها إستخراج الذهب مع خطواتها 



هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## open season (15 مارس 2009)

على فكره موضوع تراب الذهب ده موجود فى مصر وفى ناس شغاله فيه وأنا أعرف ناس بتشتغل فيه كويس جداً
أما بالنسبه للماده بتاعة الأفارقه أعتقد إنها محلول سانيد صوديوم(Sodium Cyanide (NaCn


----------



## الهـــــــــــزيم (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الغالي على هالمعلومة ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## بابكريحى (28 مارس 2009)

ياعزيزى اقدم لك صوره نادره من السودان لخام الذهب ا




لمعالج بالسيانيد


----------



## رحال 222 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الهـــــــــــزيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز هذى المادة هى التنكار كما يطلق عليها فى مصر وهى تعمل على تجميع الذهب عند سبكها مع التراب المحتوى على الذهب والسيانيد مادة سامة جدا والتعامل معها يكون بحزر شديد لانها قد تقتل عن طريق مسام الجلد ... والله الموفق


----------



## GeoOo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.*​


----------



## alshangiti (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 

مع احترامى لكم 
هذ الكلام غير علمى وغير صحبح 
السيانيد مادة سامة جدا تستخدم لأستخراج الذهب فى المناجم وليس كما تدعون وكذلك له استخدامات اخرى 
*السيانيد* هو الاسم السائد المطلق على سم الهيدروسيانيد الذي يتكون من تأثير الحمض على السيانيد الذي يوجد في بعض سموم الفئران وكيماويات تبخير السفن وبعض المواد المستخدمة في تحميض الافلام والمعامل وبنسبة ضيلة في بذور بعض الفواكه..
و تركيبة السانيد تتكون أساسا من الرابط -C≡N مثل سيانيد البوتاسيوم KCN أو سيانيد الصوديوم NaCN و هو في هذه الحالة على شكل ملح
كان يستخدم في الحروب ويقال انه استخدم في (غرف الغاز) أو الهولوكوست
يستخدم في الاعدام في بعض ولايات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية...
يؤدي التسمم بالسيانيد إلى ما يسمى بالموت الأحمر... حيث يمنع الهيدروسيانيد عملية الايض داخل الخلية فيموت المتسمم رغم وجود كمية وفيرة من الاكسجين في دمه الذي تعجز الخلية عن استخدامه


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح العلمي لذلك


----------



## الزهيري0007 (5 يونيو 2011)

اسهل الطرق هي الغسل بالماء ليتم تر كيز المعدن ثم المعالجة بالنياتريك ثم الغسل مرة اخرى ثم الحرق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى المزيد من المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع


----------

